# Tek-Light T5



## fishdude (Jan 2, 2005)

*Tek-Light T5 (post retry)*

I don't know what happened but my post got all garbled when i posted it i'll try to repost:

I've started putting together a 72 gallon planted tank and i'm looking at the following lights: 

Tek-Light T5, 4-foot, 4-lamp fixture, four 6500K Cool lamps
FREE SHIPPING $269.95 

Found here:
http://www.4hydroponics.com/clone/cloneLighting2.asp?ItemNo=tekLt

seems like a great deal, the local fish store wants $380 just for the fixture and no bulbs. this is $269 for both the fixture and bulbs.

will these lights provide enough light to grow Ricca fluitans and/or Glossostigma elatinoides? i was told that Glossostigma elatinoides requires lots of light...

has anyone tried these lights/fixture? anyone order from this site? anyone know of a better place to get these?

My specs so far:
Oceanic 72 G bow front -http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products_aq_bow.html

Eheim 2026 Professionel II Filter - http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22001;category_id=2965


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't know about the company selling it, but I have heard this is a really nice light made by Sunlight Supply which is a reputable manufacturer. I would pm Eums of this forum as he built a DIY with same "triad" ballasts and lamps and the same reflectors found in the Tek light... he got all the components from Reefgeeks.com I believe. He told me he could get a better spread of the light by building it DIY style as the lights are really close in the Tek fixture. It sure is a nice fixture and I'm guessing it will have enuf light for your higher light plants. 

These T5 reflectors and Triad or Workhorse 7 ballasts and T5 lamps are the lighting setup I'm leaning toward for my soon to be started 90. I'm almost finished with my DIY wood stand! Next I'll order the lights, unless I opt to try some MH HQI pendands that I also am considering. Bob


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

You might need to dose your KNO3 with SPF 30 for the plants with that light setup. :biggrin: 

Just to re-iterate, if the bulbs are too close together in the unit you will have light loss from restrike, but with four T-5's over a 72 gallon the only thing I think I would worry about is, "does the unit fit nicely over my tank?"

I took another look, since they are the 54 watt bulbs you'll have more than enough light. Google Tek-Light and you might find an even better price. Oh thanks for the Hydroponics store link, they have some useful stuff.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I've been looking into T-5's recently for a 75 gallon. Lot of good information on this thread,
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=113004&highlight=t5

I've been getting annoyed with my PC setup. after 3 months the intensity has decreased and I am no longer getting good growth out of my glosso. The fans are noisy and don't seem to help since the bulbs turn black. T-5's look like a good alternative.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

IUnknown said:


> I've been looking into T-5's recently for a 75 gallon. Lot of good information on this thread,
> http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=113004&highlight=t5
> 
> I've been getting annoyed with my PC setup. after 3 months the intensity has decreased and I am no longer getting good growth out of my glosso. The fans are noisy and don't seem to help since the bulbs turn black. T-5's look like a good alternative.


Have you noticed the retrofit kits on ReekGeeks ?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

But the problem there isn't as much bulb variety in T5, yet.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

while there isn;t much variety, there are a few options in the planted bulb list.

6500k GE Starcoat
6000k ATI Sun
11,000k ATi AquaBlue (hard to say...this might actually work alone or can mix with the previous to shift the effective K)

I personally could care less if there are 3 or a 100 bulb choices as long as there was atleast 1 good one. We often mix and match because bulbs tend to be overly green or yellow....or in the case of the GE's, to mellow out the pink. Just give me a goodl spectrum that isn't overly green or yellow and I'll be happy


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> You might need to dose your KNO3 with SPF 30 for the plants with that light setup. :biggrin:
> 
> What is SPF 30? :icon_ques


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

Check it out, I have this fixture and got it from www.reefgeeks.com, pickup. It's over my 75g tank - 15'(w) x 24'(d). My plants are doing great, take a look.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

That is a sweet tank! Makes me reconsider to just get the Tek light and forget buiding it DIY with the same components. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Betowess said:


> SCMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > You might need to dose your KNO3 with SPF 30 for the plants with that light setup. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

I have owned the tek light 4x54w t5 setup . 
it was nice but i like wide tanks and the reflectors are next to each other, (the reflectors are 2" wide and side by side so the bulbs are all in a 8" area, this is not too good if your tank is 18" wide) 

So i took it out of the fixture, rewired it and got new endcaps and retroed it into my canopy.

i can say the sunlight supply fixtures are high quality.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone know good places to get bulbs. I thought I read someone was using 9600K. I think that 4x6500K would look to green.
Thanks..


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I just sprung for a 4x39 setup using the 6700k starcoats. I am unaware of any 9600Ks...there is an 11000K bulb though.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Do you like the color Gomer? What if you added a blue bulb, would it balance the color out?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I'll let you know when I get it LOL. order will be shipped in a couple days. I only have the 6700K on order. I do have all sorts of PCs that I can compare to though.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone know if there are 10000k T5s available in Europe? Or ever heard any rumors that such might be released in the US? bob


----------



## tomchio (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone know where the DIY version is listed? Thanks :fish:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, this thread was over a year old!

And I'm reviving a post that's over a month old. Oh well.

ReefGeek | Aquarium Supplies for Marine, Reef, and Saltwater Aquariums
Flourescent ballasts, fluorescent accessories, powercords, & T5 SLR reflectors. Those sections should have everything you're looking for,


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

fishdude said:


> I've started putting together a 72 gallon planted tank and i'm looking at the following lights:
> 
> Tek-Light T5, 4-foot, 4-lamp fixture, four 6500K Cool lamps
> FREE SHIPPING $269.95
> ...












200.00 that is from dr fosters and runs HO 54watt t-5s x4 216 watts. i think that includes bulbs.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

the tek light reflectors are far superior.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> the tek light reflectors are far superior.


I'll second that!

Mike


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Actually, they are not much brighter in my estimation. I own both lights on 24" deep tanks. The Current has a one piece parabolic instead of wrapping around each light as on the Tek. I can't really discern a difference with the naked eye. The Tek is a tiny bit brighter. I suppose a meter would tell.

I do like the lighter weight of the Current-USA. But I think the Tek has a superior ballast (Triad, I believe). And the Tek has an overall high quality feel to it.

Also, one has to ditch the Nova's actinics for FW planted. Still a great light at a good price. I would buy it again.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How would a SLS Tek kit (4x54w) compare to something like this?

T-5 Aquarium Lighting: Nova Extreme T-5 Fixtures w/Lunar Lights

I got a a 4x54w Tek kit for $215, no bulbs. This is only $200 and comes with 2 useable bulbs (and two actinic bulbs I'll have to switch out). Which one is a better deal when quality is factored in? The lunar lights are probably nice to have too.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

epicfish said:


> How would a SLS Tek kit (4x54w) compare to something like this?
> 
> T-5 Aquarium Lighting: Nova Extreme T-5 Fixtures w/Lunar Lights
> 
> I got a a 4x54w Tek kit for $215, no bulbs. This is only $200 and comes with 2 useable bulbs (and two actinic bulbs I'll have to switch out). Which one is a better deal when quality is factored in? The lunar lights are probably nice to have too.



Tough to answer. The Tek is heavy built like a tank, made in America, by a high quality company, Sunlight Supply. Really nice quality and components. One of their manufacturing plants is just across the Columbia River from Portland OR, in Washington state. The Tek's have a cool cable hanger system. But its darn near impossible to figure a good way to put some moonlights in them, although it could be jury rigged. I love moonlights. I ended up making a faux hood/screen which is removeable and has 4 of the Current USA moonlightx2 kits.

The Current-USA Nova Extreme, which I also like, is much lighter, has a good, but not as good (I believe) ballast which is also electronic. Current -USA is a good company I believe and have been supplying reef tanks for a long while. I am going to guess the light is made in Asia. The Current USA Nova has a fan, which Current's tech told a PT member you don't have to run, but it helps increase bulb life. I only run mine when the second bank is on. 
Lastly, the Current has some moonlights, but not enough of them. But it looks like it would be pretty easy to add some more in, if one has a DIY knack. Its much easier to change the bulbs in a Current Nova than the Tek. The Current comes with a nice acrylic shield. I bought an acrylic shield for my Tek at a local glass store - to save money. The Tek has sleeves incorporated for a shield to slide into also.

Overall, more quality with the Tek. But for the money, the Current is a great light. I do like my Current, maybe more than my Tek, but the Tek will probably last longer.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm...with the bulbs, my Tek was $260 (got the fixture from someone on the forums, brand new) and the Current USA Nova Extreme would've cost $237. I think I'm happy with my purchase, especially since there's less than $25 difference in the prices. 

I almost went blind looking at my Tek lights. =) I'll try to figure out some DIY moonlight options later. I wonder if the LED moonlight kits on eBay are worth it?


----------

